# PIB fishing report



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Went and stayed with Moke,Erierider on the rock, Friday,Saturday half day sunday, we fished south of rattle snake in 30 feet of water. krocidile spoons worked well and Swedish pimples.friday we flew over set up and fished till dark friday pulled four fish. saturday we had some current and pulled nine eyes and some perch were mixed in both days. The ice was ten inches of nice clear ice and it was building more such a nice time to get out on the ice then have some beverages in the evenings very nice time and wanted to thank moke and erie rider for some good times KPI


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Great report KPI. Any particular color produce better?


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

chartreuse for croc spoon, green pimples and we also pulled at lease one maybe two on a Johnson slimfish firetiger


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the report KPI. I will be over there fishing this Tuesday thru Friday.


----------



## Marbletucky (Jun 17, 2008)

Just got back ourselves. Cut it short today due to the wind. We needed to be sure we were able to get off the island. Anyway, only one eye today. 6 yesterday, including an 11 lb fish by someone in our group. No certain color. Lots of white bass yesterday and a few perch and a catfish. Ice looked good. We had about 10-11 inches as well. Had a good time.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Moke-KPI.
heck of a time this weekend. Lots of good memories this weekend. Laughed a ton. As usual you high wired guys put on a show!! Good people Good fishing good fish fry and I can say I am proud to see the "walleye shot" first hand....crazy!! Thanks for all the great times! 
To add to the report we had 10-15 under eyes...9-14 inches. Which looks good for the future. They would pop in on the graphs in little schools and nip the baits. Also managed some nice perch and some monster white bass. 
Sunday was a short day with moke taking one eye early on a all chartreuse pimple and packing stuff up in the killer wind today.
Will throw a gopro video up in the next little bit. 
Did see the USCG copter scoping the ice on the south side of the island today around noon. Lots of open water east of starve area towards Kelleys and beyond.
While running errands on mainland saw two shanties near the open water off mazurick and a trail heading out to them. A little too close for comfort for me but they looked like ok .. i guess. Had a pic of them but can't post it now

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw them out there too. too close for me. We did not even unload today. The girl would have been unhappy in that wind. Came home early because of the ice breaking that's not happening now. Oh well be up next weekend.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Walleye Shot? I heard something about that happening. Looking forward to staying there next week. Anyone else? PM me if anyone wants to share fishing info off the island next week.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

oh yeah that was our crew....crazy! As far as next weekend I know Dano will be visiting the island been giving him what we know but as of today he is fishing a different area. Those shanties got some good size but just a few. Not sure on the program. Just spoke to them while passing at the airport

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> Moke-KPI.
> heck of a time this weekend. Lots of good memories this weekend. Laughed a ton. As usual you high wired guys put on a show!! Good people Good fishing good fish fry and I can say I am proud to see the "walleye shot" first hand....crazy!! Thanks for all the great times!
> To add to the report we had 10-15 under eyes...9-14 inches. Which looks good for the future. They would pop in on the graphs in little schools and nip the baits. Also managed some nice perch and some monster white bass.
> Sunday was a short day with moke taking one eye early on a all chartreuse pimple and packing stuff up in the killer wind today.
> ...


I think those guys out of Mazuricks actual came from shrocks ? Locals ? But just quessing ?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

hearttxp said:


> I think those guys out of Mazuricks actual came from shrocks ? Locals ? But just quessing ?


Yes pretty sure did, right down from Mazuricks, but was using that as a more common reference for everyone. there are markers right out to the shanties


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> Yes pretty sure did, right down from Mazuricks, but was using that as a more common reference for everyone. there are markers right out to the shanties


Yep that was them ! They marking their trail a few days ago


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice report KPI and Erie Rider. yes we had a good time and the fish were a bonus. we have been doing those walleye shots for about 25 yrs. They keeps you young lol.

Stay safe out there.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

25 years!! Whoa!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

hearttxp said:


> Yep that was them ! They marking their trail a few days ago


OK???? Trying to give info where guys are fishing and what we saw from overhead and on ground....your point is??

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

KPI said:


> chartreuse for croc spoon, green pimples and we also pulled at lease one maybe two on a Johnson slimfish firetiger


Thanks for the info for us Sissy's (me). I have to question one thing though. I find it hard to believe that a "Johnson Slimfish" (wishful thinking) caught anything at all this weekend!

Just going with the first thing that popped into my head.

Dixie Chicken


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

wow larry you went there!!!!the Johnson slimfish is what I said, not the Johnson happy troller big difference the slimfish is about four iches the happy troller is much smaller!!!!!!!!KPI


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

KPI said:


> wow larry you went there!!!!the Johnson slimfish is what I said, not the Johnson happy troller big difference the slimfish is about four iches the happy troller is much smaller!!!!!!!!KPI


TMI Dude...

I'm out

DC


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok, somehow I think this could be geared toward me??? This Johnson Did catch this weekend. More than the little fish caught I bet. Btw Ended landing 3 lost 2 at the hole and had a total of 11 eye hooked up. fISHED FROM 1:15 TILL 5:30 yesterday. Gonna now go and sharpen my hooks or something...


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

well i will say you hooked more than most people SAW last weekend...LOL


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure some people did well last weekend at PIB. We saw some nice fish being taken home in a bucket on the plane ( they would have not got on my plane with those fish hanging out of the bucket). We did not take big fish but all nice eaters. Also as KPI said we did catch a lot of spikes. I saw a couple of pics from the weekend of friends of mine and they had a good amount of fish. Overall I think there was good fishing at PIB. I have been there when things were real slow...

I did hear that the week before they really banged them at the bay.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

BIG JOHNSON said:


> Ok, somehow I think this could be geared toward me??? This Johnson Did catch this weekend. More than the little fish caught I bet. Btw Ended landing 3 lost 2 at the hole and had a total of 11 eye hooked up. fISHED FROM 1:15 TILL 5:30 yesterday. Gonna now go and sharpen my hooks or something...


Rusty dull hooks in summer and winter!! Seasons change other things do not!!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

